# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Lelang Koi dari 6 dealer Sponsor Kois Festival ke 8 di acara Temu Akbar..

## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Dear Teman2x.. 

Bersamaan dengan acara Kois Festival Ke 8 dan Temu Akbar anggota Kois Forum Pertama, Panitia akan bekerja sama dengan *6 Dealer terbaik yang akan menjadi sponsor acara Kois Festival Ke 8 dan Temu Akbar*, untuk mengadakan acara lelang pada saat jam makan siang di acara Kois Festifal Ke 8 dan Temu Akbar anggota Kois Forum Pertama, tanggal 26 April 2014

Ikan yang akan dilelang, merupakan koi-koi pilihan dan exclusive dari 6 Dealer terbaik yang akan menjadi sponsor di acara Kois Festival Ke 8,

Dealer-dealer tersebut adalah; 

1. Samurai Koi Center - Bandung
2. Seiryuu - Bandung
3. Star Koi - Bandung
4. Jakarta Koi Centre - Jakarta 
5. Fei Koi Centre - Jakarta
6. Imperial / Koibitto - Jakarta 

Dikatakan exclusive kenapa? pertama, karena waktu yang sangat terbatas, kurang lebih sekitar *1-1.5 jam* selama makan siang, kedua, untuk menyesuaikan waktu yang terbatas tersebut Panitia mencoba untuk lebih selective lagi, Panitia mencoba untuk lebih mengutamakan quality dan bukan quantity.. dan di karenakan jumlah ikan yang akan dilaleng sangat terbatas, hanya* 2-5 ekor ikan* dari setiap dealer yang akan melawati process diskusi dari team Kois, mudah2x kwalitas ikan akan dapat mendekati dan sesuai dengan expektasi temen2x. 

Panitia sudah mengirimkan request ke 5 dari 6 dealer kecuali Imperial (dikarenakan si Boss Imperial masih belum berada dijakarta) untuk mengirim kan *5-10 sample koi-koi terbaik* mereka untuk nanti nya akan di rembukan lagi oleh Team Kois sebelum masuk dan di upadate di Kois forum sebagai persiapan dan informasi pra-lelang..

*Harga Lelang akan dimulai dari 1-2 juta rupiah..* 


Per-hari ini panitia sudah terima 9 sample ikan dari Fei kois.. 


Salam
Tww

----------


## jovie

Wuihi.. makin seru nih..

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Ini video 9 ekor koi dari Fei Koi, dari koi2x ini akan di pick 2-5 ekor.. 


http://<a href="http://i1349.photobu...&#91;/IMG]</a>

----------


## stanleyjr.private

mantab....

btw... ikan dikelilingkan,,
 atau dtampilkan via screen / layar dipodium ..

systemnya...  tinggal pencet tombol..
atau tunjuk tangan ????

----------


## frostbitez

ga keluar picnya om tri

----------


## hxsutanto

link gak bisa di klik Om TWW

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

http://<a href="http://i1349.photobu...&#91;/IMG]</a>

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Coba saya pake youtube

----------


## owi

ooo berarti harus datang ke temu akbar nih........... :Flypig:

----------


## enos

Yaaa.. Kirain lelang OL,..

----------


## Soegianto

Mudah2an ada penambahan waktu jadi durasi 180 menit acara lelangnya :Cheer2:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> mantab....
> 
> btw... ikan dikelilingkan,,
>  atau dtampilkan via screen / layar dipodium ..
> 
> systemnya...  tinggal pencet tombol..
> atau tunjuk tangan ????


sistematis pelelangannya, spt apa?

----------


## dedyhalim

curang nih, jadinya yg ga ikut temu koi-s ga bisa ngikut lelang dong....

----------


## majin91

wah saya bisa nton lelangnya aja nih nanti...wkwkkw

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

*Fei Koi Center,* 

Dari 9 ekor ikan yang di kirim dan upload via video, Panitia sudah memilih 5 ekor untuk di persiapkan dan di lelang di Acara Temu Akbar Anggota Kois Forum Pertama 

[IMG][/IMG]


Ikan ini akan di lelang dari harga RP 1 juta... silakan untuk dipersiapkan pilihan temen2x..  :Welcome: 
Untuk update size dan farm akan menyusul

Selanjut nya kita menunggu update ikan-ikan terbaik dari Dealer yang lain..

1. Samurai Koi Center 
2. Star Koi (Sedang mempersiapkan) 
3. Seiryuu (Sedang menpersiapkan)
4. Jakarta Koi Center (sedang mempersiapkan)

----------


## bodil

WUUUAAAAHHH... keureeeen...  :Thumb:  :Attention:  :Flame:  :Hail: 

Hayu... Om-Om smuaaaa...  :Wave:  

di tunggu kehadirannya di Acara Temu Akbar Anggota Kois ... :Rockon: 


ini aja baru 1 FARM dari 6 FARM terkenal lainnya yang akan ikutan lelang... :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Welcome:  :Clap2:  :Clap2: 

tentunya yang terbaik nanti yang akan di lelang..

PANITIA emang canggih Lobbynya... :Cool2:  :Tea:  :Cool2: 

Lanjuttt Pak Ketua... tetap Semangaattt.... !!!  :Cheer2:

----------


## LDJ

Seleksinya om soegi mantabb

----------


## Soegianto

> Seleksinya om soegi mantabb


Terimakasih......
semuanya siap2 :Eek2:

----------


## owi

Mohon info mekanisme lelangnya? Untuk temu akbar apakah ada biaya untuk book tempat atau hanya datang? Mohon infonya

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mekanisme lelang akan menyusul. tapi pada prinsipnya terbuka bagi semua peserta yang hadir di 8th Kois Festival dan Temu Akbar Kois Forum.. 

Menyusul segera ikan2x dari dealer yang lain

----------


## rvidella

> Mekanisme lelang akan menyusul. tapi pada prinsipnya terbuka bagi semua peserta yang hadir di 8th Kois Festival dan Temu Akbar Kois Forum.. 
> 
> Menyusul segera ikan2x dari dealer yang lain



salut buat pak sugi yg sudah siapkan ikan2nya .... aa tri ... yang lainnnya duonk biar kita ....  :Blabla:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Update 

Fei Koi Center 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Update 

Seiryuu 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## stanleyjr.private

kalau kita nggak datang...
tapi titip bid... bisa om tri ???

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Aturan main akan di info minggu depan om

 :Grouphug:  :Tea: 

Kita Maish menunggu update ikan dari 
1. Samurai Koi Center
2. Star Koi 
3. Jakarta Koi Center 

Salam 
Tww

----------


## soralokita

Udah gak tahan nih turun ke arena lelang... Keren keren ikannya..

----------


## owi

> Update 
> 
> Seiryuu 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


om tri menarik ditunggu proses lelangnya, mudah mudahan bersahabat harganya dengan kantong

----------


## interisti

ikan mantab2 nih kelihatannya. start lelangnya sih pasti bersahabat tp pas finishya yg hadehhhh

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Pertamax kujaku konisi kaca mata 5 jt...

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> Pertamax kujaku konisi kaca mata 5 jt...


 belummm... Wandri  ::  main gas aja hahaha...

----------


## abe

Ikannya mantab2.
Wah........
Enak yang bisa datang nih.
Om bagi2 untuk yang online dong.
Biar yang nggak bisa datang nggak iri.
[berharap mode On]

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Aturan lelang menyusul y... hehehe
Sementara nikmatin dulu dan pilih ikan2x yang cantik ini sebagai target untuk di miliki....


Salam 
TWW

----------


## owi

> Aturan lelang menyusul y... hehehe
> Sementara nikmatin dulu dan pilih ikan2x yang cantik ini sebagai target untuk di miliki....
> 
> 
> Salam 
> TWW


ditunggu om aturan mainnya supaya bisa maksimal lelangnya

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Lagi kita draft om.... mudah2x akhir minggu ini bisa kita info

----------


## Rizal61

> Pertamax kujaku konisi kaca mata 5 jt...


koikichi sejati yaaa begini ini... napsu dan semangat nya  :Thumb: 

mata menilai kualitas secepat tendangan bayangan wong fei hung  :Kev:   ::

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Wkkk.. om Wandri di tunggu di acara lelang nya y.. 
Istimewa...... 

Salam

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Wkkk.. om Wandri di tunggu di acara lelang nya y.. 
> Istimewa...... 
> 
> Salam


Moga2 bisa hadir om. Saya sih pengen banget ngumpul2 sama teman2 sekalian. Semoga pas hari H nga ada halangan.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Kayak perempuan aja ni om Wandrie pake acara ada halangan segala.... hehe, apa uda kena gunting operasi  made in Thailand ni.. wkwkwkww

Pokok nya harus hadir.. gak hadir berarti gak Bro lah....  :Smokin: 

Salam

----------


## herrydragon

> Moga2 bisa hadir om. Saya sih pengen banget ngumpul2 sama teman2 sekalian. Semoga pas hari H nga ada halangan.


Jogja aja hadir, masa jkt ngga hadir om Wandrie  :Doh:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Jogja aja hadir, masa jkt ngga hadir om Wandrie


Nga dapet tiket kereta om noggo...

----------


## edwin

> Pertamax kujaku konisi kaca mata 5 jt...


itu bukan kacamata, tapi smokey eyes.... wkwkwkwk

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Update 

Star Koi - Bandung 

[IMG][/IMG]

Tosai-Tosai yang cantik

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Update 

JKC - Jakarta

[IMG][/IMG]

Woowww.. Nisai tategoi from Ogata

----------


## epoe

_Om Tri WW,_
Apakah saya boleh ikut .................... *lelang ikan 4 ekor.*  :Gossip:

----------


## herrydragon

> Nga dapet tiket kereta om noggo...


Wah malah diingetin, book tiket dulu buat acara KOIS  :Plane:

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Wahh mantep bgt.. klo gini harus berangkat temu akbar.. siap cari alesan bolos 25-26 April niy

----------


## owi

> Update 
> 
> Star Koi - Bandung 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Tosai-Tosai yang cantik


ukuran berapa om tri?




> Update 
> 
> JKC - Jakarta
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Woowww.. Nisai tategoi from Ogata


wuih ogata sanke....... tingaal samurai koi nih om

----------


## Thundiez

Ngiler ngeliatnya




> _Om Tri WW,_
> Apakah saya boleh ikut .................... *lelang ikan 4 ekor.*


Gak boleh om..... Gak boleh 4 minimal 6 dong hehehhe

----------


## Joedimas

Om tww di buka dari sekarang aja siapa siapa yang mau ikut lelang
di TEMU AKBAR nanti hehehehehheh

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## LDJ

> Om tww di buka dari sekarang aja siapa siapa yang mau ikut lelang
> di TEMU AKBAR nanti hehehehehheh
> 
> Bersatu kita kuat
> Bersama kois kita hebat


Om joe siap.nti all rundown sy share tmsk lelang
Ikannya blm final, masih nunggu n seleksi dari 2 sponsor lagi ya om tri ?

----------


## majin91

mantap mantap euy ikan yang bakal di lelang ^^

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Sekedar info dan upadate... 
Sesuai dengan keputusan bersama dalam meeting panitia, Dealer2x yang akan mengikuti lelang ini panitia akan memprioritas kan bagi dealer yang menjadi sponsor di 8th Kois Festival dengan paket Diamond dan Gold ;

1. Fei Koi Center - Jakarta
2. Seiryuu - Bandung
3. Star Koi - Bandung 
4. JKC - Jakarta
5. Samurai Koi Center - Bandung 

Jadi ada 5 dealer, 4 dari 5 dealer sudah mengirimkan ikan2x yang akan di lelang 
Mari kita menunggu ikan dari Samurai Koi Center 


Salam 
TWW

----------


## stanleyjr.private



----------


## stanleyjr.private



----------


## Slametkurniawan

Terpaksa bor celengan lagi deh.  :Cry:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Terpaksa bor celengan lagi deh.


Jgn broooo...   inget yg dirumah... ikannya ga ada yg bagus...  ::

----------


## Joedimas

ayo daftar daftar yang mau ikut lelang.........


Bersatu kita kuat 
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## stanleyjr.private

2 dari 6 sponsor dealer... 

wow.....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Jgn broooo...   inget yg dirumah... ikannya ga ada yg bagus...


Iya om, ikannya engga bagus banget, engga cocok buat om Dony, jgn ikutan bid yah.  :Smash:

----------


## Joedimas

Yang daftar ikut leleng:
1. Donny lesmana
2. Slametkurniawan
3. Triwisnu ww
4. Ldj..........ayo siapa lagi yang mau ikut?

----------


## bodil

:Clap2:  :Rockon:  :Flame: TOP MARKOTOPPPP..!!!  :Flame:  :Rockon:  :Clap2: 


mongggo Om-Om sekalian... kiita hadiri Temu akbar nanti tgl 26 April... 


lanjuut pak ketua...  :Yo:

----------


## Joedimas

Ayo daftarkan segera dan aturan main sudah di mposting tinggal daftar
melanjutkan terus.........
peserta lelang 6 Dealer lelang di temu akbar:

1 Donny lesmana
2 slamet kurniawan
3 tri wisnu w
4 epoe
yang lain lanjut...........

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

5. Alphian 
6. Iman said (New Indonesian meteor), 
7. Anggar
8. ...

Sedikit cerita ttng om iman Said, beliau baru2x ini menempati peringkat ke 3rd Most point di Wakagoi All Japan, dengan jumlah ikan di luar 20 besar most entry.. luar bias prestasi beliau. 

Salam 
TWW

----------


## Joedimas

> 5. Alphian 
> 6. Iman said (New Indonesian meteor), 
> 7. Anggar
> 8. ...
> 
> Sedikit cerita ttng om iman Said, beliau baru2x ini menempati peringkat ke 3rd Most point di Wakagoi All Japan, dengan jumlah ikan di luar 20 besar most entry.. luar bias prestasi beliau. 
> 
> Salam 
> TWW



semakin mantab setelah 44 tahun indonesia menunggu dapet gelar juara dunia artinya
GC all japan bapak Hartono dan kini bermunculan lagi seperti nama nama bapak Iman said bp Alpianwangjaya dan yang lainnya semakin mantab indoneisia di dunia perkoiaan ini.


Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## frostbitez

waduh yg meteor goshiki lover ya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

1 Donny lesmana
2 slamet kurniawan ( Best KOI KEEPER 2013 tdk 2014 ) :Heh:  :Heh:  :Heh: 
3 tri wisnu w
4 epoe

----------


## owi

> 5. Alphian 
> 6. Iman said (New Indonesian meteor), 
> 7. Anggar
> 8. ...
> 
> Sedikit cerita ttng om iman Said, beliau baru2x ini menempati peringkat ke 3rd Most point di Wakagoi All Japan, dengan jumlah ikan di luar 20 besar most entry.. luar bias prestasi beliau. 
> 
> Salam 
> TWW


waduh saingannya lelang kelas kakap semua.....

----------


## frostbitez

> 1 Donny lesmana
> 2 slamet kurniawan ( Best KOI KEEPER 2013 tdk 2014 )
> 3 tri wisnu w
> 4 epoe


tantangan terbuka ni

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> 1 Donny lesmana
> 2 slamet kurniawan ( Best KOI KEEPER 2013 tdk 2014 )
> 3 tri wisnu w
> 4 epoe


Om Donny emang top... yang 2014 siapa ni?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Donny emang top... yang 2014 siapa ni?


urutan namanya sdh menjelaskan om TWW...  :Spy:  :Peace:

----------


## Admin Forum

*Lelang Koi dari 5 dealer Sponsor Diamond dan Gold 8th Kois Festival di acara Temu Akbar Pertama 2014*

*Kerjasam antara Panitia KOI’s Festival & Temu akbar bersama dengan 5 Dealer Sponsor dengan paket Diamond dan Gold :* 

*1. Fei Koi Center - Jakarta (Diamond)
2. Seiryuu - Bandung (Diamond)
3. Star Koi - Bandung (Diamond)
4. JKC - Jakartan (Gold)
5. Samurai Koi Center - Bandung (2 x Gold)*


*TUJUAN LELANG :
*
· Memberikan nuansa dan mengisi acara untuk memberikan kesempatan kepada peserta temu akbar memiliki koi-koi terbaik yang dipilih oleh 5 dealer sebagai sponsor Diamond dan Gold di 8th Kois Festival dengan harga awal yang ekonomis  

· Menciptakan sarana belajar dan membagi informasi mengenai koi dalam komunitas di Kois Forum

· Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas Antara para bobbies dan membagi kesenangan dalam acara temu akbar.  

· Peserta dapat bertanya kepada dealer pemilik ikan yang di lelang mengenai kelebihan dan keunggulan ikan yang nanti nya dapat menjadi tambahan informasi dan komperasi dalam pemilihan ikan.  


*BENTUK KEGIATAN :*
Lelang Koi yang di pilih oleh dealer pemegang sponsor Diamond dan Gold di 8th Kois Festival 2014

*WAKTU KEGIATAN :*
Bersamaan dengan acara temu akbar pertama anggota Kois Forum 2014, waktu dan detail schedule akan di atur oleh panitia temu akbar.


*HARGA AWAL :*
Harga lelang akan dimulai dari harga Rp. 1.500.000 sampai dengan Rp. 5.000.000

*PERATURAN LELANG :* 

1. Peserta diwajibkan untuk mendaftar kan diri di Kois Forum (melalui thread ini) atau pada hari sabtu tgl 26 April 2014 sebelum pukul 12.00 WIB (sebelum acara Temu Akbar di mulai), hanya perserta yang terdaftar yang berhak mengikuti acara lelang nanti nya dengan mengambil tanda khusus (Semacam Centong) yand di sediakan panitia, bagi yang berhalangan hadir dapat menitip atau menunjuk peserta yang hadir dan telah terdaftar sebagai peserta lelang dan akan ber-tanggung jawab mengenai pelunasan dan pengambilan ikan nanti nya.   

2. Pemenang lelang, harus melunasi pembayaran pada acara lelang dimana peserta itu sudah di nyatakan sebagai pemenang lelang, atau maksimal pembayaran dilakukan setelah acara lelang selesai kepada panitia, pada tanggal 26 April 2014, Panitia menyediakan fasilitas mesin debet dan kredit untuk memudah kan peserta dalam pembayaran / pelunasan. 
Ikan yang belum diunasi oleh pemenang tidak di perkenan kan di bawa atau di pindahkan. 

3. Ikan yang sudah dimenangkan oleh peserta harus di bawa pulang pada saat acara selesai / Fish out, tanggal 26 April 2014, dengan menunjukan bukti pembayaran/pelunasan kepada panitia. 
Panitia tidak menerima penitipan ikan atau pengiriman ikan yang sudah di menangkan oleh peserta.   
Pemenang lelang dipersilahkan untuk membawa ikan tersebut atau menunjuk handling / dealer / agent yang di percaya untuk menyimpan / mengirim / menghandling ikan tersebut.  
Semua resiko yang terjadi pada ikan, setelah acara lelang dan ikan sudah di serah terimakan, menjadi resiko pemenang lelang.  

4. Tidak ada pembatalan ikan yang sudah dimenangkan dalam acara lelang ini.

5*.* Jika acara lelang sudah di selesai dan masih ada ikan yang tidak laku dalam acara lelang ini, ikan akan di kembalikan kepada dealer pemilik ikan tersebut.

6. Pembayaran dapat dilakukan ke rekening KOI’s:
Melalui Mesin debet/credit (EDC BCA) yang disediakan panitia di lokasi temu akbar / Kois Festival. 

Ataudapat mentrasfer ke;

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *4411012837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko
*
Copy bukti pembayaran via transfer, dimohon untuk di tunjukan kepada panita sebagai bukti konfirmasi dan clearance.  


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN :*
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan menunjukan bukti pembayaran/transfer/clearance tersebut kepada panitai. 
Pemenang lelang dipersilahkan membawa ikan tersebut atau menunjuk handling / dealer / agent untuk menyimpan / mengirim / menghandling ikan tersebut, 
Semua resiko yang terjadi pada ikan setelah acara lelang dan setelah serah terima, menjadi resiko pemenang lelang.  


*DONASI :*
25% dari hasil lelang ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan kois dan kois forum

*LAIN – LAIN :*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara dan panitia untuk memutuskannya.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

yg mau ikut lelang wajib/ khusus daftar ya?

atau semua yg daftar di acara temu akbar,bisa ikut lelang?

----------


## LDJ

Ikutt...req no centong
9. Leopold 
 :Thumb:

----------


## luki

*Lelang Koi dari 5 dealer Sponsor Diamond dan Gold 8th Kois Festival di acara Temu Akbar Pertama 2014*

*Kerjasam antara Panitia KOIs Festival & Temu akbar bersama dengan 5 Dealer Sponsor dengan paket Diamond dan Gold :* 

*1. Fei Koi Center - Jakarta (Diamond)
2. Seiryuu - Bandung (Diamond)
3. Star Koi - Bandung (Diamond)
4. JKC - Jakartan (Gold)
5. Samurai Koi Center - Bandung (2 x Gold)*


*TUJUAN LELANG :
*
· Memberikan nuansa dan mengisi acara untuk memberikan kesempatan kepada peserta temu akbar memiliki koi-koi terbaik yang dipilih oleh 5 dealer sebagai sponsor Diamond dan Gold di 8th Kois Festival dengan harga awal yang ekonomis  

· Menciptakan sarana belajar dan membagi informasi mengenai koi dalam komunitas di Kois Forum

· Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas Antara para bobbies dan membagi kesenangan dalam acara temu akbar.  

· Peserta dapat bertanya kepada dealer pemilik ikan yang di lelang mengenai kelebihan dan keunggulan ikan yang nanti nya dapat menjadi tambahan informasi dan komperasi dalam pemilihan ikan.  


*BENTUK KEGIATAN :*
Lelang Koi yang di pilih oleh dealer pemegang sponsor Diamond dan Gold di 8th Kois Festival 2014

*WAKTU KEGIATAN :*
Bersamaan dengan acara temu akbar pertama anggota Kois Forum 2014, waktu dan detail schedule akan di atur oleh panitia temu akbar.


*HARGA AWAL :*
Harga lelang akan dimulai dari harga Rp. 1.500.000 sampai dengan Rp. 5.000.000

*PERATURAN LELANG :* 

1. Peserta diwajibkan untuk mendaftar kan diri di Kois Forum (melalui thread ini) atau pada hari sabtu tgl 26 April 2014 sebelum pukul 12.00 WIB (sebelum acara Temu Akbar di mulai), hanya perserta yang terdaftar yang berhak mengikuti acara lelang nanti nya dengan mengambil tanda khusus (Semacam Centong) yand di sediakan panitia, bagi yang berhalangan hadir dapat menitip atau menunjuk peserta yang hadir dan telah terdaftar sebagai peserta lelang dan akan ber-tanggung jawab mengenai pelunasan dan pengambilan ikan nanti nya.   

2. Pemenang lelang, harus melunasi pembayaran pada acara lelang dimana peserta itu sudah di nyatakan sebagai pemenang lelang, atau maksimal pembayaran dilakukan setelah acara lelang selesai kepada panitia, pada tanggal 26 April 2014, Panitia menyediakan fasilitas mesin debet dan kredit untuk memudah kan peserta dalam pembayaran / pelunasan. 
Ikan yang belum diunasi oleh pemenang tidak di perkenan kan di bawa atau di pindahkan. 

3. Ikan yang sudah dimenangkan oleh peserta harus di bawa pulang pada saat acara selesai / Fish out, tanggal 26 April 2014, dengan menunjukan bukti pembayaran/pelunasan kepada panitia. 
Panitia tidak menerima penitipan ikan atau pengiriman ikan yang sudah di menangkan oleh peserta.   
Pemenang lelang dipersilahkan untuk membawa ikan tersebut atau menunjuk handling / dealer / agent yang di percaya untuk menyimpan / mengirim / menghandling ikan tersebut.  
Semua resiko yang terjadi pada ikan, setelah acara lelang dan ikan sudah di serah terimakan, menjadi resiko pemenang lelang.  

4. Tidak ada pembatalan ikan yang sudah dimenangkan dalam acara lelang ini.

5*.* Jika acara lelang sudah di selesai dan masih ada ikan yang tidak laku dalam acara lelang ini, ikan akan di kembalikan kepada dealer pemilik ikan tersebut.

6. Pembayaran dapat dilakukan ke rekening KOIs:
Melalui Mesin debet/credit (EDC BCA) yang disediakan panitia di lokasi temu akbar / Kois Festival. 

Ataudapat mentrasfer ke;

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *4411012837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko
*
Copy bukti pembayaran via transfer, dimohon untuk di tunjukan kepada panita sebagai bukti konfirmasi dan clearance.  


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN :*
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan menunjukan bukti pembayaran/transfer/clearance tersebut kepada panitai. 
Pemenang lelang dipersilahkan membawa ikan tersebut atau menunjuk handling / dealer / agent untuk menyimpan / mengirim / menghandling ikan tersebut, 
Semua resiko yang terjadi pada ikan setelah acara lelang dan setelah serah terima, menjadi resiko pemenang lelang.  


*DONASI :*
25% dari hasil lelang ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan kois dan kois forum

*LAIN  LAIN :*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara dan panitia untuk memutuskannya.

*Fei Koi Center* 
Miyatake Koi Farm

[IMG][/IMG]

*Seiryuu* 
Konishi Koi Farm

[IMG][/IMG]

*Star Koi - Bandung* 
Omosako Koi Farm
Oyagoi MA II : http://omosako.web.fc2.com/oyakoi.html
[IMG][/IMG]


*Jakarta Koi Centre - Jakarta*
Ogata Koi Farm
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## owi

> yg mau ikut lelang wajib/ khusus daftar ya?
> 
> atau semua yg daftar di acara temu akbar,bisa ikut lelang?


iya mau menanyakan yang sama apakah untuk lelang harus daftar terlebih dahulu atau yang ikut temu akbar bisa ikut semua?

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> iya mau menanyakan yang sama apakah untuk lelang harus daftar terlebih dahulu atau yang ikut temu akbar bisa ikut semua?



Om Owi, peserta wajih terdaftar, bisa mendaftar di sini atau paling lambat di lokasi temu akbar sebelum pkl 12.00 Wib, untuk detail nya silakan melihat lagi peraturan lelang di atas.. 

Salam 
Tww

----------


## Thundiez

Saya daftar ya bu

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

nanti di rekap oleh bu Rahma..

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Daftar Peserta yang mengikuti lelang; 

1 Donny lesmana
2 Slamet kurniawan
3 Tri wisnu w
4 epoe
5 Alphian
6 Imam Said
7 Anggar
8 Leopold / LDJ
9 Thundiez..

----------


## hxsutanto

No 10 - hxsutanto utk ikut lelang. Makasih panitia

----------


## chandrab1177

Daftar ya om tww dan bu admin..

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Daftar Peserta yang mengikuti lelang; 

1 Donny lesmana
2 Slamet kurniawan
3 Tri wisnu w
4 epoe
5 Alphian
6 Imam Said
7 Anggar
8 Leopold / LDJ
9 Thundiez..
10 hxsutanto
11 Chandrab1177

Note. peserta juga bisa mendaftar di lokasi temu akbar tgl 26 april 2014 sebelum jam 12.00Wib..

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Tik tok Tik to
Tinggal menunggu ikan dari Samurai...

----------


## owi

> Tik tok Tik to
> Tinggal menunggu ikan dari Samurai...


dari samurai rencana berapa ikan om?

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Belum tau om, yang punya SKC, Pak kiki masih di Japan

----------


## Rx270

Ikut lelang yah om. Thanks.

----------


## herrydragon

Daftar om TWW  :Yo:

----------


## wandy lesmana

> Daftar Peserta yang mengikuti lelang; 
> 
> 1 Donny lesmana
> 2 Slamet kurniawan
> 3 Tri wisnu w
> 4 epoe
> 5 Alphian
> 6 Imam Said
> 7 Anggar
> ...


Ikutan daftar ya om Tww, thx

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Daftar Peserta yang mengikuti lelang; 
> 
> 1 Donny lesmana
> 2 Slamet kurniawan
> 3 Tri wisnu w
> 4 epoe
> 5 Alphian
> 6 Imam Said
> 7 Anggar
> ...


om admin...

seandai nya kita daftar ,, 
tetapi pada hari H, mendadak ada kep.keluarga...  

bagaimana?

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

_Update 

1 Donny lesmana_
_2 Slamet kurniawan_
_3 Tri wisnu w_
_4 epoe
__5 Alphian_
_6 Imam Said_
_7 Anggar_
_8 Leopold / LDJ_
_9 Thundiez..
__10 hxsutanto
11 Chandrab1177_ _/ Nama (TBA)__
12 RX270 / Nama (TBA)
13 Herry Dragon


Note. 
Batas akhir pendaftaran tgl 26 April 2014, pendaftaran bisa lewat kois froum di thread ini atau di lokasi temu akbar sebelum_ _pukul 12.00 WIB / sebelum acara temu akbar dimulai_

----------


## hxsutanto

> om admin...
> 
> seandai nya kita daftar ,, 
> tetapi pada hari H, mendadak ada kep.keluarga...  
> 
> bagaimana?


 Titip saya bid juga bole Om hehehe

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Titip saya bid juga bole Om hehehe


ok om...  
tak cek dan ricek dulu, 
>> mana mana yg pas dihati, 
>> dan plafont bid nya via pm ya om.  

pin.bb ada om ?

76B929A5
trmkasih

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Bisa dititip, tapi yang di pake buat bid nama yang dititipin om.. bukan nama om Stanley..

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Bisa dititip, tapi yang di pake buat bid nama yang dititipin om.. bukan nama om Stanley..


siap om...  86

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Resend, untuk di baca... 


*PERATURAN LELANG :* 

1. Peserta diwajibkan untuk mendaftar kan diri di Kois Forum (melalui thread ini) atau pada hari sabtu tgl 26 April 2014 sebelum pukul 12.00 WIB (sebelum acara Temu Akbar di mulai), hanya perserta yang terdaftar yang berhak mengikuti acara lelang nanti nya dengan mengambil tanda khusus (Semacam Centong) yand di sediakan panitia, bagi yang berhalangan hadir dapat menitip atau menunjuk peserta yang hadir dan telah terdaftar sebagai peserta lelang dan akan ber-tanggung jawab mengenai pelunasan dan pengambilan ikan nanti nya. 

2. Pemenang lelang, harus melunasi pembayaran pada acara lelang dimana peserta itu sudah di nyatakan sebagai pemenang lelang, atau maksimal pembayaran dilakukan setelah acara lelang selesai kepada panitia, pada tanggal 26 April 2014, Panitia menyediakan fasilitas mesin debet dan kredit untuk memudah kan peserta dalam pembayaran / pelunasan. 
Ikan yang belum diunasi oleh pemenang tidak di perkenan kan di bawa atau di pindahkan. 

3. Ikan yang sudah dimenangkan oleh peserta harus di bawa pulang pada saat acara selesai / Fish out, tanggal 26 April 2014, dengan menunjukan bukti pembayaran/pelunasan kepada panitia. 
Panitia tidak menerima penitipan ikan atau pengiriman ikan yang sudah di menangkan oleh peserta. 
Pemenang lelang dipersilahkan untuk membawa ikan tersebut atau menunjuk handling / dealer / agent yang di percaya untuk menyimpan / mengirim / menghandling ikan tersebut. 
Semua resiko yang terjadi pada ikan, setelah acara lelang dan ikan sudah di serah terimakan, menjadi resiko pemenang lelang. 

4. Tidak ada pembatalan ikan yang sudah dimenangkan dalam acara lelang ini.

5*. Jika acara lelang sudah di selesai dan masih ada ikan yang tidak laku dalam acara lelang ini, ikan akan di kembalikan kepada dealer pemilik ikan tersebut.

6. Pembayaran dapat dilakukan ke rekening KOIs:
Melalui Mesin debet/credit (EDC BCA) yang disediakan panitia di lokasi temu akbar / Kois Festival. 

Ataudapat mentrasfer ke;

BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

Copy bukti pembayaran via transfer, dimohon untuk di tunjukan kepada panita sebagai bukti konfirmasi dan clearance. 


PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN :
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan menunjukan bukti pembayaran/transfer/clearance tersebut kepada panitai. 
Pemenang lelang dipersilahkan membawa ikan tersebut atau menunjuk handling / dealer / agent untuk menyimpan / mengirim / menghandling ikan tersebut, 
Semua resiko yang terjadi pada ikan setelah acara lelang dan setelah serah terima, menjadi resiko pemenang lelang. 


DONASI :
25% dari hasil lelang ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan kois dan kois forum

LAIN  LAIN :
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara dan panitia untuk memutuskannya.*

----------


## frostbitez

saya daptar boleh? biar dapet centong  :Cool2:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Wkk.. kalau suhu yang daftar...... pasti sangat boleh om...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

_Update 

1 Donny lesmana_
_2 Slamet kurniawan_
_3 Tri wisnu w_
_4 epoe
__5 Alphian_
_6 Imam Said_
_7 Anggar_
_8 Leopold / LDJ_
_9 Thundiez..
__10 hxsutanto
11 Chandrab1177_ _/ Nama (TBA)__
12 RX270 / Nama (TBA)
13 Herry Dragon
14 Frostbitez 


Note. 
Batas akhir pendaftaran tgl 26 April 2014, pendaftaran bisa lewat kois froum di thread ini atau di lokasi temu akbar sebelum__pukul 12.00 WIB / sebelum acara temu akbar dimulai_

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Did you find this post helpful?  | *Lelang Koi dari 5 dealer Sponsor Diamond dan Gold 8th Kois Festival di acara Temu Akbar Pertama 2014*

*Kerjasam antara Panitia KOIs Festival & Temu akbar bersama dengan 5 Dealer Sponsor dengan paket Diamond dan Gold :* 

*1. Fei Koi Center - Jakarta (Diamond)
2. Seiryuu - Bandung (Diamond)
3. Star Koi - Bandung (Diamond)
4. JKC - Jakartan (Gold)
5. Samurai Koi Center - Bandung (2 x Gold)*


*TUJUAN LELANG :
*
· Memberikan nuansa dan mengisi acara untuk memberikan kesempatan kepada peserta temu akbar memiliki koi-koi terbaik yang dipilih oleh 5 dealer sebagai sponsor Diamond dan Gold di 8th Kois Festival dengan harga awal yang ekonomis 

· Menciptakan sarana belajar dan membagi informasi mengenai koi dalam komunitas di Kois Forum

· Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas Antara para bobbies dan membagi kesenangan dalam acara temu akbar. 

· Peserta dapat bertanya kepada dealer pemilik ikan yang di lelang mengenai kelebihan dan keunggulan ikan yang nanti nya dapat menjadi tambahan informasi dan komperasi dalam pemilihan ikan. 


*BENTUK KEGIATAN :*
Lelang Koi yang di pilih oleh dealer pemegang sponsor Diamond dan Gold di 8th Kois Festival 2014

*WAKTU KEGIATAN :*
Bersamaan dengan acara temu akbar pertama anggota Kois Forum 2014, waktu dan detail schedule akan di atur oleh panitia temu akbar.


*HARGA AWAL :*
Harga lelang akan dimulai dari harga Rp. 1.500.000 sampai dengan Rp. 5.000.000

*PERATURAN LELANG :* 

1. Peserta diwajibkan untuk mendaftar kan diri di Kois Forum (melalui thread ini) atau pada hari sabtu tgl 26 April 2014 sebelum pukul 12.00 WIB (sebelum acara Temu Akbar di mulai), hanya perserta yang terdaftar yang berhak mengikuti acara lelang nanti nya dengan mengambil tanda khusus (Semacam Centong) yand di sediakan panitia, bagi yang berhalangan hadir dapat menitip atau menunjuk peserta yang hadir dan telah terdaftar sebagai peserta lelang dan akan ber-tanggung jawab mengenai pelunasan dan pengambilan ikan nanti nya. 

2. Pemenang lelang, harus melunasi pembayaran pada acara lelang dimana peserta itu sudah di nyatakan sebagai pemenang lelang, atau maksimal pembayaran dilakukan setelah acara lelang selesai kepada panitia, pada tanggal 26 April 2014, Panitia menyediakan fasilitas mesin debet dan kredit untuk memudah kan peserta dalam pembayaran / pelunasan. 
Ikan yang belum diunasi oleh pemenang tidak di perkenan kan di bawa atau di pindahkan. 

3. Ikan yang sudah dimenangkan oleh peserta harus di bawa pulang pada saat acara selesai / Fish out, tanggal 26 April 2014, dengan menunjukan bukti pembayaran/pelunasan kepada panitia. 
Panitia tidak menerima penitipan ikan atau pengiriman ikan yang sudah di menangkan oleh peserta. 
Pemenang lelang dipersilahkan untuk membawa ikan tersebut atau menunjuk handling / dealer / agent yang di percaya untuk menyimpan / mengirim / menghandling ikan tersebut. 
Semua resiko yang terjadi pada ikan, setelah acara lelang dan ikan sudah di serah terimakan, menjadi resiko pemenang lelang. 

4. Tidak ada pembatalan ikan yang sudah dimenangkan dalam acara lelang ini.

5*.* Jika acara lelang sudah di selesai dan masih ada ikan yang tidak laku dalam acara lelang ini, ikan akan di kembalikan kepada dealer pemilik ikan tersebut.

6. Pembayaran dapat dilakukan ke rekening KOIs:
Melalui Mesin debet/credit (EDC BCA) yang disediakan panitia di lokasi temu akbar / Kois Festival. 

Ataudapat mentrasfer ke;

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *4411012837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko
*
Copy bukti pembayaran via transfer, dimohon untuk di tunjukan kepada panita sebagai bukti konfirmasi dan clearance. 


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN :*
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan menunjukan bukti pembayaran/transfer/clearance tersebut kepada panitai. 
Pemenang lelang dipersilahkan membawa ikan tersebut atau menunjuk handling / dealer / agent untuk menyimpan / mengirim / menghandling ikan tersebut, 
Semua resiko yang terjadi pada ikan setelah acara lelang dan setelah serah terima, menjadi resiko pemenang lelang. 


*DONASI :*
25% dari hasil lelang ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan kois dan kois forum

*LAIN  LAIN :*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara dan panitia untuk memutuskannya.


*Update dari 5 Dealers* 

*Fei Koi Center - Jakarta
Miyatake Koi Farm*

*Umur: Tosai* 
Size. 20-35 Cm 
[IMG][/IMG]



*Seiryuu - Bandung
Konishi Koi Farm

**Umur: Nisai* 

[IMG][/IMG]


*Star Koi - Bandung 
Omosako Koi Farm
Oyagoi MA II : http://omosako.web.fc2.com/oyakoi.html

Umur: Tosai 
*[IMG][/IMG]



*Jakarta Koi Centre - Jakarta
Ogata Koi Farm
**
Umur: Nisai 
*[IMG][/IMG]*



Samurai Koi Center - Bandung
Sakai Koi Farm 
**Umur: Tosai*

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Updated Koi-koi yang akan di lelang dari Ke 5 Dealers pemegang paket Sponsor Diamond dan Gold Di 8th Kois Festival

----------


## ronyandry

_Update 

1 Donny lesmana_
_2 Slamet kurniawan_
_3 Tri wisnu w_
_4 epoe
__5 Alphian_
_6 Imam Said_
_7 Anggar_
_8 Leopold / LDJ_
_9 Thundiez..
__10 hxsutanto
11 Chandrab1177_ _/ Nama (TBA)__
12 RX270 / Nama (TBA)
13 Herry Dragon
14 Frostbitez 
15 Rony Andry


Note. 
Batas akhir pendaftaran tgl 26 April 2014, pendaftaran bisa lewat kois froum di thread ini atau di lokasi temu akbar sebelum__pukul 12.00 WIB / sebelum acara temu akbar dimulai_

----------


## david_pupu

waawwwwww, cuma bisa ngiler om hiks :Cry:  :Cry: 

TAHANN beresin kolam duluuuuu, ngk kuattttttt :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## LDJ

Mantabb..lengkap 20 ekor om Tri

----------


## abiserpong

> Did you find this post helpful?  | *Lelang Koi dari 5 dealer Sponsor Diamond dan Gold 8th Kois Festival di acara Temu Akbar Pertama 2014*
> 
> *Kerjasam antara Panitia KOI’s Festival & Temu akbar bersama dengan 5 Dealer Sponsor dengan paket Diamond dan Gold :* 
> 
> *1. Fei Koi Center - Jakarta (Diamond)
> 2. Seiryuu - Bandung (Diamond)
> 3. Star Koi - Bandung (Diamond)
> 4. JKC - Jakartan (Gold)
> 5. Samurai Koi Center - Bandung (2 x Gold)*
> ...


Ikut daftar ya om TWW.

Total ada 20 ekor HQ Koi pilihan dari 5 dealer sponsor utama show kali ini, 
asal koi koi ini dari breeder besar di Jepang dan pastinya dengan variety unggulan masing - masing farm ..... amat sayang bila terlewatkan  :Thumb: 

Semoga beruntung dengan pilihan masing - masing apapun pilihannya, jangan lupa disesuaikan dengan tujuannya untuk meminang Koi - koi ini ya .... ( untuk show dalam waktu dekat, dirawat dan dibesarkan dulu sambil menunggu finish baru show, senang merawat hingga tumbuh maksimal dan akan jadi maskot di kolam tentunya ).  :Bathbaby: 
Salam.  :Yo: 

_Update 
1 Donny lesmana_
_2 Slamet kurniawan_
_3 Tri wisnu w_
_4 epoe
__5 Alphian_
_6 Imam Said_
_7 Anggar_
_8 Leopold / LDJ_
_9 Thundiez..
__10 hxsutanto
11 Chandrab1177_ _/ Nama (TBA)__
12 RX270 / Nama (TBA)
13 Herry Dragon
14 Frostbitez 
15 Rony Andry
16 Abiserpong

Note. 
Batas akhir pendaftaran tgl 26 April 2014, pendaftaran bisa lewat kois froum di thread ini atau di lokasi temu akbar sebelum__pukul 12.00 WIB / sebelum acara temu akbar dimulai_

----------


## owi

sakai kohaku 34 cmnya samurai koi bikin ngileeeeeeerrr :Jaw:

----------


## wandy lesmana

ikut daftar ya om Tri

Update 
1 Donny lesmana
2 Slamet kurniawan
3 Tri wisnu w
4 epoe
5 Alphian
6 Imam Said
7 Anggar
8 Leopold / LDJ
9 Thundiez..
10 hxsutanto
11 Chandrab1177 / Nama (TBA)
12 RX270 / Nama (TBA)
13 Herry Dragon
14 Frostbitez 
15 Rony Andry
16 Abiserpong
17. Wandy Lesmana

----------


## Joedimas

Did you find this post helpful?  | ikut daftar ya om Tri

Update 
1 Donny lesmana
2 Slamet kurniawan
3 Tri wisnu w
4 epoe
5 Alphian
6 Imam Said
7 Anggar
8 Leopold / LDJ
9 Thundiez..
10 hxsutanto
11 Chandrab1177 / Nama (TBA)
12 RX270 / Nama (TBA)
13 Herry Dragon
14 Frostbitez 
15 Rony Andry
16 Abiserpong
17. Wandy Lesmana


Ayo siapa lagi yang mau daftar lelang


Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

_Update 

1 Donny lesmana_
_2 Slamet kurniawan_
_3 Tri wisnu w_
_4 epoe
__5 Alphian_
_6 Imam Said_
_7 Anggar_
_8 Leopold / LDJ_
_9 Thundiez..
__10 hxsutanto
11 Chandrab1177_ _/ Nama (TBA)__
12 RX270 / Nama (TBA)
13 Herry Dragon
14 Frostbitez 
15 Rony Andry
16 Abiserpong
17 Wandy Lesmana
18 Joedimas

__Note._ _Batas akhir pendaftaran tgl 26 April 2014, pendaftaran bisa lewat kois froum di thread ini atau di lokasi temu akbar sebelum pukul 12.00 WIB / sebelum acara temu akbar dimulai_

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

H-6... silakan di plototin ikan inceran nya...

----------


## Joedimas

> H-6... silakan di plototin ikan inceran nya...


wah pa ketu juga kayanya lagi merhatiin ikannya terus nih hehehehheh

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Jujur, saya suka ikan nya ogata.. :Cry:

----------


## Joedimas

> Jujur, saya suka ikan nya ogata..


Weis bahaya dong lawan ngebidnya nanti heheheheheheh

----------


## herrydragon

> Jujur, saya suka ikan nya ogata..


Mateng dah.. Lawannya berattt polll  :Hail:  :Hail: , masa lawan sama suhu TWW  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Joedimas

_ Originally Posted by Tri Wisnu Whardana 
Jujur, saya suka ikan nya ogata..

_

Mateng dah.. Lawannya berattt polll  :Hail:  :Hail: , masa lawan sama suhu TWW  :Cry: 

Musuh berat bid om TWW muncul tu hihihihiihihihihi

----------


## herrydragon

> _ Originally Posted by Tri Wisnu Whardana 
> Jujur, saya suka ikan nya ogata..
> 
> _
> 
> Mateng dah.. Lawannya berattt polll , masa lawan sama suhu TWW 
> 
> Musuh berat bid om TWW muncul tu hihihihiihihihihi


Saya yang kaburrr om Joe  :Car:  :Car:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Wkkk....om slamet jg ngincer tu... suka kan boleh :Spy:

----------


## Joedimas

> Saya yang kaburrr om Joe



Kabur kemana om nogo hehehhehehehehe......

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

hm...klhtannya asik nieh Lelangnya....intip2 dulu ach..... btw lelang hari sabtu apa minggu nya nieh?

----------


## Joedimas

> hm...klhtannya asik nieh Lelangnya....intip2 dulu ach..... btw lelang hari sabtu apa minggu nya nieh?


wah sudah turun gunung om royal heheheheheh
hari Sabtu om royal lelangnya

----------


## herrydragon

> Wkkk....om slamet jg ngincer tu... suka kan boleh


Boleh om TWW, kalo dah suka tanda ancang2 mau...  :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

> hm...klhtannya asik nieh Lelangnya....intip2 dulu ach..... btw lelang hari sabtu apa minggu nya nieh?


Om Royalflush banyak yang suka juga keliatannya...  :Peace:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Suka sih boleh aja om. :Mad2: 


QUOTE=Tri Wisnu Whardana;404757]Jujur, saya suka ikan nya ogata.. :Cry: [/QUOTE]

----------


## LDJ

Wah macan tidur dibanguninn...

----------


## Joedimas

> Suka sih boleh aja om.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Tri Wisnu Whardana;404757]Jujur, saya suka ikan nya ogata..


[/QUOTE]

wah sudah perang sebelum lelang huwakakakakakakakakakak

----------


## herrydragon

> Suka sih boleh aja om.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Tri Wisnu Whardana;404757]Jujur, saya suka ikan nya ogata..


[/QUOTE]
Hahahhaa... Mulai menabuh genderang perang  :Target:  :Fencing:  :Horn:  :Behindsofa:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

xixixixi...saat ini banyak pilihan nieh....ntar dilapangan mengerucut jadi 1 top hit ikannya...xixixixi.. semoga inceran saya yg tidak diminati....xixixixi..kaya NND shiro 79.....

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> wah sudah turun gunung om royal heheheheheh
> hari Sabtu om royal lelangnya


Thank you om JOe buang informasinya..... semoga bisa hadir on time....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Lelang Hari Sabtu om, menjadi Salah satu di agenda di sela2x Temu Akbar Pertama

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

_H-4 , Siapa lagi yang Mendaftar, Silakan plototin ikan inceran masing2x.. 

Update 

1 Donny lesmana_
_2 Slamet kurniawan_
_3 Tri wisnu w_
_4 epoe
__5 Alphian_
_6 Imam Said_
_7 Anggar_
_8 Leopold / LDJ_
_9 Thundiez..
__10 hxsutanto
11 Chandrab1177_ _/ Nama (TBA)__
12 RX270 / Nama (TBA)
13 Herry Dragon
14 Frostbitez 
15 Rony Andry
16 Abiserpong
17 Wandy Lesmana
18 Joedimas

__Note._ _Batas akhir pendaftaran tgl 26 April 2014, pendaftaran bisa lewat kois froum di thread ini atau di lokasi temu akbar sebelum pukul 12.00 WIB / sebelum acara temu akbar dimulai_

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

_H-2 , Siapa lagi yang Mendaftar, Silakan plototin ikan inceran masing2x.. 

Update 

1 Donny lesmana_
_2 Slamet kurniawan_
_3 Tri wisnu w_
_4 epoe
__5 Alphian_
_6 Imam Said_
_7 Anggar_
_8 Leopold / LDJ_
_9 Thundiez..
__10 hxsutanto
11 Chandrab1177_ _/ Nama (TBA)__
12 RX270 / Nama (TBA)
13 Herry Dragon
14 Frostbitez 
15 Rony Andry
16 Abiserpong
17 Wandy Lesmana
18 Joedimas

__Note._ _Batas akhir pendaftaran tgl 26 April 2014, pendaftaran bisa lewat kois froum di thread ini atau di lokasi temu akbar sebelum pukul 12.00 WIB / sebelum acara temu akbar dimulai_

----------


## bbongso

Ikutan yah pak Tri

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Malam pak TWWW, saya ikut daftar lelang nya ya pak.makasih.

----------


## herrydragon

> Malam pak TWWW, saya ikut daftar lelang nya ya pak.makasih.


Wah tak bawakan pot om Royalflush.. Buat nancepin entong apa benderanya entar  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## owi

> Wah tak bawakan pot om Royalflush.. Buat nancepin entong apa benderanya entar


Wah ngeri teamm jogja udah mau bawa pot

----------


## e2k

Salam kenal semuanya, mau izin daftar ya..  :: 

Salam,
Edwin

----------


## sabhara

Ikut daftar juga ya om tri

----------


## tarmacsl3

newbie ikut daftar lelang ya :  tarmacsl3 / willy / bandung  ::

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Sorry ada ralat dari Seiryuu untuk ikan yg dilelang:



Kujaku di atas tidak jadi dilelang karena sedikit kesalahan teknis: ikan berada di kolam lain yg lupa dipuasakan dan tidak sempat dikarantina untuk acara besok. Berhubung sudah ada Kujaku lainnya dengan kualitas lebih baik, maka ikan berikut akan kami bawa sebagai pengganti:*



*Shiro Utsuri 58cm - Female 
Bloodline: Dongori (Omosako)
Year of Birth: 2012 (Nisai)*

----------


## owi

> *Sorry ada ralat dari Seiryuu untuk ikan yg dilelang:
> 
> 
> 
> Kujaku di atas tidak jadi dilelang karena sedikit kesalahan teknis: ikan berada di kolam lain yg lupa dipuasakan dan tidak sempat dikarantina untuk acara besok. Berhubung sudah ada Kujaku lainnya dengan kualitas lebih baik, maka ikan berikut akan kami bawa sebagai pengganti:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Shiro Utsuri 58cm - Female 
> ...


Wah favoritnya om naga nih

----------


## ekochen

daftar ikut lelang ya om

----------


## DTm

Daftar ikut lelang ya (Daniel Tm)

----------


## jimmy 007

daftar ikut lelang ya......( Jimmy)

----------

